# Dark Rock Pro 3 + 4690K = plötzlich zu heiß



## Justan Image (23. April 2018)

*Dark Rock Pro 3 + 4690K = plötzlich zu heiß*

EDIT: Fehler im Thread-Titel: Es geht um den 4790K

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe den Dark Rock Pro 3 schon seit ziemlich genau 2 Jahren in Betrieb. Während dieser Zeit kam ich während meiner täglichen "Sitzungen" nie über 70°C Package Temperatur.
Etwa Anfang dieses Jahres ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Temps leicht erhöht haben, ca. 3-5 °C im Regelbetrieb, während die Raumtemperatur nahezu konstant blieb (22-23°C).
Habe ich mir nichts weiter bei gedacht, außer, dass man eventuell mal die Paste erneuern könnte.
Übertaktet habe ich die CPU übrigens nicht (geht auch gar nicht weil nur H87 Board.)

Dann kam Kingdom Come: Deliverance, welches die CPU sehr fordert, und zum ersten Mal habe ich gesehen, dass die CPU sogar auf über 80°C ging o_O
Ok, scheint laut Google/Intel auch normal zu sein. Also habe ich mal den AIDA64 Stresstest angeschmissen, und tatsächlich, auch dort über 80°C (ohne FPU Test, mit fing er sofort an zu throttlen...)
Das war neu, und auch nicht ok, hatte ich ja besser vorher.

Also das Teil abgeschraubt, alte Paste runter (die, die beim Kühler dabei war), Flächen gereinigt, neue Paste drauf (MX2, was anderes hatte der Dealer umme Ecke leider nicht), und dann erstmal 'n Schock: Temps noch schlechter als vorher 
Jetzt waren's sofort 80°C+, also ab dem Moment, in dem ich  im Stresstest auf "Start" gedrückt habe. Mit FPU habe ich's ergo gar nicht erst versucht.
Das Teil nochmal runter, Menge an WLP diesmal etwas reduziert (war vielleicht 'ne etwas zu große "Erbse"), und siehe da: maximal 85°C - inklusive FPU Test.
Ok, das kann an der Paste liegen, denke ich mir, also erstmal weiter gedaddelt.

Das ist jetzt 2 Wochen her. Seit gestern habe ich wieder Temperatur Probleme. Wieder geht's direkt auf 80/85°C+ im AIDA64 Stresstest. Ohne FPU, versteht sich.
Also habe ich's wieder erneuert. Und wieder. Und dann noch einmal. Kein Unterschied. Der Kühler ist richtig fest und gleichmäßig angeschlossen.
Egal ob mehr oder weniger WLP verwendet wird: keine Chance das Ding wieder auf Vorjahresniveau, bzw. wenigstens wieder auf die Temps zu bekommen, die ich die letzten 2 Wochen hatte.
Ich verstehe es nicht. Momentan behelfe ich mir damit, dass ich die CPU per offset undervolte (ca. 1,1 V @Stock Takt, also 4,2 GHz) und seit heute auch noch mit Multiplikator 37x (3,7GHz @1,0V / 80°C max) verwende.

Der PC steckt in einem CM Storm Trooper mit 2x 120er Lüftern vorn, einem 140er hinten, sowie einem 200mm Ventilenti im Deckel.
Ob ich die per Lüftersteuerung mit Fullspeed laufen lasse oder nicht, macht keinen Unterschied auf die CPU-Temperatur.
Das MB hat maximal 43°C (mehr habe ich bisher nicht gesehen) und die Graka (980 Ti) max 63°C. Zu bemerken ist, dass der Dark Rock Pro 3 nicht wirklich warm wird im Betrieb.

Doch bevor ich jetzt nochmal neue (schlechte) Paste kaufe: kann es wirklich nur daran liegen? Und wenn ja, welche soll ich kaufen? Bekomme ich die vom Dark Rock Pro 3 irgendwo her?


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 + 4690K = plötzlich zu heiß*

Spielst du den Stresstest häufiger?
Ich würde mal schauen, wie die Temperaturen sind, wenn du spielst oder so.
Und 80° sind immer noch Banane.


----------



## Justan Image (24. April 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 + 4690K = plötzlich zu heiß*

Hallo Threshold,

nee, ich spiele das nicht so oft, mir ist das Gameplay zu repetitiv 

Ich habe das doch nur angeschmissen, weil mir halt im Game aufgefallen ist, dass dort Temps erreicht werden, die meine CPU davor noch nicht einmal in synthetischen Tests (wie diesen) erreicht hat.
Und plötzlich sind sie da (die Temps.) Das 85°C nicht kritisch sind für diese CPU weiß ich auch, aber es ist halt merkwürdig, dass dies vorher nicht aufgetreten ist.
Das weiß ich, da ich noch eine dieser ollen Logitech Keyboards mit LCD benutze, weshalb ich meine Temps usw. immer gut im Blick habe.

Und jetzt ist die Kühlung plötzlich nicht mehr in der Lage, dass vorherige Temperaturniveau zu halten.
Könnte es eventuell tatsächlich lediglich an der verwendeten WLP liegen, und das die (2 Jahre) "alte" WLP erneuert werden musste? Halte ich bei "plötzlichen" Veränderungen um ~20°C nicht für wirklich wahrscheinlich. 
Aber das wird sich spätestens nächste Woche klären, dann klatsche ich da IC Diamond oder Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut drauf und gucke, was passiert.
Ich habe da allerdings viel mehr die WLP zwischen HS/DIE in Verdacht.

Oder eben einen defekten Kühler - was mir aber eigentlich auch unwahrscheinlich scheint. Das Dingen ist nicht heruntergefallen, oder wurde sonst irgendwie mechanisch beschädigt.
Staub gibt's in meinem PC auch nicht (Staubfilter), beide Lüfter drehen sich und sonst funktioniert ja auch alles, wie es soll. Mein System friert ja sonst quasi.

Aber um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen: im Spiel (KCD) geht's bis auf 90°C hoch. Also mit den aktuellen Settings (4,0 GHz @1,022V (offset -0,080).
@Stock (4,2GHz @1,18V) muss ich nochmal evaluieren, da ich ja gestern wieder dran rumgebastelt habe. Das trage ich gleich nach.

EDIT: @Stock throttlet er schon auf dem Weg vom Spielstart ins Menü: 100°C bei ~70% Auslastung...


----------



## Justan Image (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 + 4690K = plötzlich zu heiß*

So, heute kam ich endlich mal dazu, meine neu erworbene Kryonaut "aufzuschmieren".
Dieses mal habe ich mich dabei akribisch an die von der der8auer, Caseking und Thermal Grizzly empfohlene Auftragungsmethode mit dem Spachtel gehalten, und die CPU so eingekleidet - nicht zu dünn, nicht zu dick.
Ergebnis: es ist etwas besser, aber immer noch nicht so wie vorher.
Zwar kann jetzt (meist) wieder der vorherige Takt von 4.2Ghz gehalten werden, allerdings nur mit Undervolting & angepasster TDP (offset -0,65V & 54W/55W).


Ist jetzt nicht wirklich tragisch, auch wenn sich das aufgrund meines in dieser Hinsicht bescheiden ausgestattetem H87er nur per Software bewerkstelligen lässt, aber es beweist für mich letztendlich auch, dass sich irgendwas verändert hat.
Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber es ist ein mit 250W Verlustleistung beworbener Kühler, und die CPU hat @stock 88W TDP (mit Boost bis zu 110W).
Jetzt läuft's mit Core Voltage max. 1.13V (offset -0,65V) , 54W Long Power Max / 55W Short Power Max und 4 Sekunden Power Time Window.
Damit komme ich in KCD auf max 90°C @4,2Ghz, und im AIDA64 Stresstest auch (ohne AVX), Far Cry 5 genehmigt sich aber auch mal 97°C 
Trotzdem lief es vorher besser, erst mit AVX kam ich auf über 90°C und das auch noch @stock 


Ich glaube, ich muss entweder damit leben, 'nen anderen/neuen Kühler ausprobieren, oder eben die CPU köpfen.
Letzteres sollte wohl am meisten bringen (bzw. überhaupt was), gerade da es nur der 1. Kern zu sein scheint, der so hohe Temps produziert.
Also nicht nur so 'n bisschen, was ja normal wäre, sondern sogar bis zu 40°C mehr, wie ich heute beobachten konnte.
Kann auch am Stresstest liegen, weiß ich nicht, bei KCD habe ich das noch nicht beobachtet.
Aber kann ich jetzt so auch erst mal nichts gegen machen


----------



## Tigertechnik (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 + 4690K = plötzlich zu heiß*

Also die Angaben der Hersteller zur  Verlustleistung beworbener Kühler kann man getrost vergessen. guck mal hier:  ARCTIC Freezer i30 - 320 Watt CPU Kuhler fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

320Watt ja ne ist klar, bei 3000 rpm vieleicht....

Da fehlen halt auch Angaben wie ich finde.   Auf welche temepratur drückt denn der kühler eine 320watt cpu runter, bei welcher umgebungstemperatur, mit welchem Lüfter etc....


----------

